
Forgiving Student Debt Would Boost Economy, Economists Say - johnny313
https://www.npr.org/2019/11/25/782070151/forgiving-student-debt-would-boost-economy
======
Jamwinner
Forgiving student debt is, in my view, admitting that our college system is no
longer worth its cost for many who borrow aganist their future life, and
sacrifice much to attend. The root issue is that degrees no longer reliably
indicate higher competencies. Anyone hiring recently will notice the
difference between degree holders and those without, is mainly their economic
background, ocassionaly their drive, and seldom their critical thinking
skills.

While forgiveness for students might be proper, scrutiny must be redoubled
back at the institutions that drove this crisis.

------
Fjolsvith
If I could get student debt forgiven, I'd go back to college full-time.

------
incantations
or just stop subsidizing a retarded system and instead align the incentives
between the business(colleges) and the customers(students) like Lambda school
does.

------
RedBeetDeadpool
We don't exactly need a boost to the economy right now.

